# 96 altima



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

HELP HELP!
I need to replace the knock sensor on my 96 altima getting a new one was easy the problem im running into is that i cant locate the sensor I've looked into the chilton and haynes books but they mention nothing about the knock sensor for the altima yet im clear as day getting a check engine light with a code read out of 34 any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks so much 
bbm


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

I can't remember off hand what exactly code 34 is, but I can tell you that the knock sensor will not turn the light on. In fact, it may not be bad at all. A lot of times, when there is another failure, the knock sensor is also flagged...like with on o2 sensor for example.

As for as looking for that sensor in your repair manual, look for detonation sensor.

Hope this helps a little.
MS


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

above the oil filter and to the left about 2 inches. code 34 is def knock sensor, no light will trip but the code will be stored. check it for tightness and the clip being installed all the way. common problem on an alty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

http://WWW.ALTIMAS.NET/


----------

